# your fav Leak detection tool



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

So, I have to stop borrowing my old bosses leak detection tools and get my own. He had just a listening device that i used. Ive seen guys with that - plus a line locator tool that stops beeping wherever it detects a line underground, seems very helpful also...

What other leak detection tools are out there? 
What do you use or think is the quickest to use?

I will be doing quite a few pretty soon so I will be getting somewhat serious detection tools, just dont want to buy one then find out that there is something really cool that i should have gotten!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Our shop has 3 Goldak kits with the same equipment you describe. From what I understand the choice is between Goldak and General's GenEar. 

Our units are pretty old so this year all three will have gone in for service. I would be more pleased if Goldak would communicate better when they receive the devices and when they would be sent back.


----------

